# Best downpipes for rb26?



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Looking to get turbo elbows and downpipe as the next part of my winter part collection, was wondering what is best value for money on these and where to buy from?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

good question. i have trust on mine at the minute, also have apexi in my spares. the trust ones look bigger diameter


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Mines downpipe on my 32gtr couldn't tell you if it's any good or not tho from oem altho heard couple ppl say it is.


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pureaz (Mar 21, 2016)

a common answer to this question when i done my own research is stick with stock elbows just have them machined out , apparently aftermarket elbows crack , downpipe is probably a brand preference thing imo


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

pureaz said:


> a common answer to this question when i done my own research is stick with stock elbows just have them machined out , apparently aftermarket elbows crack , downpipe is probably a brand preference thing imo


Stock R32 elbows are restrictive, at a minimum I would go with R34 GTR dumps, much better design


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Mines, they are equal length and completely transform the exhaust note


----------



## mazzerdod (Oct 27, 2015)

I have HKS dumps and equal length down pipes, I can't compare them to anything else but they are well made and serve me well.

The car has very little lag but is running HKS GT-SS turbo's.

Hope that helps.


----------



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)

Bee-R equal length down pipes on mine, very good quality, difficult to find now but they do come up.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

What sort of size pipes are you after ? 

2.5" in to 3" is readily available but the larger sizes less so. Same with dump pipes. Power Enterprise did 3" dumps but I don't think they're available new any more. 3" HPI dumps are still available I think and they're nice. Wouldn't worry about reasonable quality dump pipes or downpipes cracking assuming they fit in the first place and you've used the gearbox to downpipe bracket. Tubular manifolds are far more likely to crack.

If you want big downpipes then you may need to get custom. These are twin 3" in to 4" custom downpipes with V-band flange.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Never understood why a lot of downpipes have a flexi on one leg??. It's not like the turbos move relative to each other...

I had a custom set of Janspeed pipes made and they were awesome...


TT


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

tarmac terror said:


> Never understood why a lot of downpipes have a flexi on one leg??. It's not like the turbos move relative to each other...
> 
> I had a custom set of Janspeed pipes made and they were awesome...
> 
> ...


Makes them easier to fit.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

mambastu said:


> What sort of size pipes are you after ?
> 
> 2.5" in to 3" is readily available but the larger sizes less so. Same with dump pipes. Power Enterprise did 3" dumps but I don't think they're available new any more. 3" HPI dumps are still available I think and they're nice. Wouldn't worry about reasonable quality dump pipes or downpipes cracking assuming they fit in the first place and you've used the gearbox to downpipe bracket. Tubular manifolds are far more likely to crack.
> 
> ...




Power enterprise eh Stu 
I have some of them still. I also found the largest downpipes to match were made by blitz which I've also got.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

speedingpanther said:


> Power enterprise eh Stu
> I have some of them still.


Thanks for parting with a set Dave. They're very nice. 

The HPI's are good too. They look more like a cast stainless steel part rather than welded stainless tube.


----------

